# What ppi Poret foam to use?



## bradleyheathhays (Oct 19, 2011)

Planning out this canister filter and the bottom trays gonna be three grades of foam filter. Top later in the trap will be some floss while the first two will be grades of Poret foam. In the 1" thick size Poret offers 10, 20, and 30ppi. What two sizes should I use?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

If you write up Stephan he's pretty good about replying with his recommendations. I've used the 20 and 30 in various systems of mine and been happy with both. The 30 clogs a tiny bit faster, but we're talking filters I clean less than once a year so there may be other variables. Most of mine (set up HMF) are 20 PPI and I'm happy with it.
If you let them fill up a bit they act as a very good fine particle filter. I've always had clear water in my 75, but tried adding a 25 micron sock to my filter path. It made zero change in water clarity.


*Full disclosure: The owner of SwissTropicals is related to me by marriage. That said I paid retail for my last foam filter and will do so again.


----------

